# USEFUL WEBSITES ~ Holistic therapies, Acupuncture, etc



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I thought I'd put together a list of useful websites I've come across over the years. Some are for holistic clinics/centres, others are sites with helpful information.

If you want me to add any that you feel may be beneficial then let me know 

Good luck & take care
Natasha

*Yoga & Healthy Living:*

http://www.thelifecentre.com/centre/

*Holistic Therapies:*

http://www.holisticonline.com/Remedies/infertility/inf_home.htm

*Zita West:*

http://www.zitawest.com/

*Marilyn Glenville:*

http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

*Toni Weschler:*

http://www.ovusoft.com/library/tonimessage.asp

/links


----------



## Bewley

Hi Natasha,

Can I add another very useful address www.the-hma.org/  This is the Homeopathic Medical Association website to find qualified registered and insured homeopaths to consult regarding fertility treatment.

Thanks
Bewley


/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Bewley said:


> Hi Natasha,
> 
> Can I add another very useful address www.the-hma.org/ This is the Homeopathic Medical Association website to find qualified registered and insured homeopaths to consult regarding fertility treatment.
> 
> Thanks
> Bewley


Hi Bewley....

This thread was for general useful websites.....there is another thread called A-Z of Complementary Therapists that has links to websites for acupuncturrists, homeopaths etc....so perhaps one of the moderators can add the website to that thread (I'm nolonger a moderator  )

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34117.0

Take care and good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Natasha and Bewley xxxx


----------

